# trim carpenters tool belt set up



## chippy uk

What are you finish carpenters and trimmers wearing?

I mainly do finish work and joinery installation and am looking for a new set up for when hanging doors and installing trim.


----------



## CrpntrFrk

I thought a vest would be a good thing to have while doing trim work. I never got around to buying one.

I pretty much rely on my shorts or pant to put my pencil in a pocket and hook my tape on another pocket. In one of my back pockets I have a square and a stud finder in the other. All my miter clamps, glue, hammer, etc, etc i put into a little work bag. 

I don't like having my belt on when doing trim. No good reason really. I just don't like having a belt on when doing trim.


----------



## Jaws

Oxy 7 bag pro framers w/suspenders


----------



## catfish/carpent

i also don't wear a tool belt doing trim, i have a small work bag with, my chissels, hammer, stud finders, small flat bars, nail punches, pencils, glue, nails, knifes, tape measures, and snips, think that's about all i have, and then i have a small good sturdy bench about 16 inches tall and 2ft long to stand on i carry around with me to each door and window and it holds all my shims and crap in the bottom of the bench, i would however like to some how have something to hold my nail guns on the side of my hip when i'm on the ladder or in tougher situations


----------



## TBFGhost

i started using clip on stuff. It keeps things modular, take what I need and leave what I don't. They have an good assortment of holders/pouches but this is what I have so far. Its not only clip-on, you can thread your belt though them as well for a more secure attachment.

Occidental Leather 5523 Clip-On 4-in-1 Tool/Tape Holder
Occidental Leather 5059 High Mount Hammer Holder
Occidental Leather 9503 Large Clip-On Pouch

http://www.amazon.com/Occidental-Le...1358015513&sr=8-6&keywords=occidental+leather

http://www.amazon.com/Occidental-Le...358015513&sr=8-10&keywords=occidental+leather

http://www.amazon.com/9503-Occident...5587&sr=8-25&keywords=occidental+leather+clip


----------



## Five Star

catfish/carpent said:


> i also don't wear a tool belt doing trim, i have a small work bag with, my chissels, hammer, stud finders, small flat bars, nail punches, pencils, glue, nails, knifes, tape measures, and snips, think that's about all i have, and then i have a small good sturdy bench about 16 inches tall and 2ft long to stand on i carry around with me to each door and window and it holds all my shims and crap in the bottom of the bench, i would however like to some how have something to hold my nail guns on the side of my hip when i'm on the ladder or in tougher situations


Same here I have a small side belt, hammer holder keep my tape on the side and have a bucket boss with extra pry bars and nail pullers, and a open mouth veto pro for some specialty stuff !


----------



## MarkJames

One cheap way to hang a nail gun on your belt or pocket: Husky Bigg Lugg tool holder ($5 at HD).

*http://tinyurl.com/actkrxh*


----------



## Craftmark

I've got the trimmer from occidental leather. It's about the best belt I've used for trim and light framing. He's the link & a few photos. 

http://bestbelt.com/product.php?sku=9525&type=


----------



## TBFGhost

Craftmark said:


> I've got the trimmer from occidental leather. It's about the best belt I've used for trim and light framing. He's the link & a few photos.
> 
> http://bestbelt.com/product.php?sku=9525&type=


I just sold that belt on CL. It was good, but too bulky for work in finished homes.


----------



## Craftmark

Ops forgot the pictures. Here you go...


----------



## Craftmark

TBFGhost said:


> I just sold that belt on CL. It was good, but too bulky for work in finished homes.


I guess to each his own. I've used it since 08 with no issues in homes up to 2 million. If I'm installing cabs or built-ins I usually take my belt off.


----------



## TBFGhost

Craftmark said:


> .it holds everything I need....



Thats for sure...there was plenty of room



















It was great outside, but it ended up turning it to just a tool bag for me...I would just stuff tools in it and carry it to where I was working and hang it someplace...sorta like here..










I then switched to an Occi 6 in 1...which was great, but now I just use that for exterior work. The set-up I run now is lower-profile and keeps the hammer loop protected so I don't bump into things with it. I used to walk around with the hand over the hammer loop to prevent any damage if I rubbed something.


----------



## Jaws

When I am working in a finished home I dont wear bags. I use a carpenter open top box. I was reffering to triming a new home or addition. Even a remodel as long as we are painting afterwards. 

I have done a lot of production type trim outs and a lot of custom homes, never saw the need to use different nail bags. Forming, framing, trim, cornice, roofing , whatever, same bags, different tools.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

We worked on a Porsche museum a few years ago and no tool bags was in the contract. 

My favorite tool bag destruction debacle included the gouging of a brand new tv with a catspaw. That guy works at hd now..


----------



## chippy uk

I like the clip on pouches, may have to import them to the uk. I wear a pair of work trousers with pockets all over the show on the front, but when im door hanging on refurbishments and remodels i like to have a 1" butt chisel with me and the pockets on these trousers would tear with a chisel in them, maybe i should look at the individual tool holders to add to my dewalt belt


----------



## Craftmark

Jaws said:


> When I am working in a finished home I dont wear bags. I use a carpenter open top box. I was reffering to triming a new home or addition. Even a remodel as long as we are painting afterwards.
> 
> .


I was thinking along the same lines. I don't do a lot of smaller jobs in finished homes. Most are larger renovations and new homes.


----------



## Craftmark

TBFGhost said:


> i started using clip on stuff. It keeps things modular, take what I need and leave what I don't. They have an good assortment of holders/pouches but this is what I have so far. Its not only clip-on, you can thread your belt though them as well for a more secure attachment.
> 
> Occidental Leather 5523 Clip-On 4-in-1 Tool/Tape Holder
> Occidental Leather 5059 High Mount Hammer Holder
> Occidental Leather 9503 Large Clip-On Pouch
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Occidental-Le...1358015513&sr=8-6&keywords=occidental+leather
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Occidental-Le...358015513&sr=8-10&keywords=occidental+leather
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/9503-Occident...5587&sr=8-25&keywords=occidental+leather+clip


That's a nice way to go to keep it compact.


----------



## Jaws

ohiohomedoctor said:


> We worked on a Porsche museum a few years ago and no tool bags was in the contract.
> 
> My favorite tool bag destruction debacle included the gouging of a brand new tv with a catspaw. That guy works at hd now..


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


My best friend works for me as a lead guy, we came up together doing custom homes and steel boat docks. He has never been involved in remodeling. The first 3 months were F'ing CRAZY. I almost took the riffle out of my pick up and shot him the time he dropped a header on a wood floor HE DIDNT PROTECT. Couldnt match the flooring, cost me $2, 000 to replace the room. 

To date that is the largest training investment my company has ever made. Bad azz welder/framer/cornice/siding guy though. Good at trim, will be great Im sure, later. 

Getting bim to understand tolerances on cabinets was even hard. :no: Some people


----------



## TBFGhost

chippy uk said:


> I like the clip on pouches, may have to import them to the uk. I wear a pair of work trousers with pockets all over the show on the front, but when im door hanging on refurbishments and remodels i like to have a 1" butt chisel with me and the pockets on these trousers would tear with a chisel in them, maybe i should look at the individual tool holders to add to my dewalt belt



Check these out

http://www.amazon.com/Occidental-Le...r=8-1&keywords=occidental+leather+tool+shield


----------



## woodworkbykirk

i have the occi suspenda vest which i hang only one pouch off the left side for my glue bottle and pins. i wear it when im hanging doors, building closets and window buildouts and casing.. 

after that when at the baseboard, crown and hardware stage i just carry a small tool bag with what i need in it.. reason being less weight on me to run up and down stairs to cut and less chance of dinging walls


----------



## Craftmark

CarrPainting said:


> Whats a tool belt again? :whistling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes! 'The Man Purse' Gotcha :thumbsup::laughing:


That would be the equivalent to the back of the painters truck/van....only it's not frozen in the winter....:whistling


----------



## ShepV

I'm a fan of the European style work trousers. Plenty of places for small tools and holsters that tuck away when you head to the bar after work.

http://www.repconnw.com/index.php?p...com_virtuemart&Itemid=109&vmcchk=1&Itemid=109


----------



## Carpenter eyes

I dont do alot of trim work. The times i do i dont like wearing my full belt. I got tired of fiximg scratches in my walls 

Now i wear this.









It holds everything i need minus a hammer which i leave in the room im working in. Plus it clips right on my pocket


----------



## Buildtech

I'm not a fan of pouches or hanging bags and hammers once we are at finish stage in a house. I wear a Duluth Trading apron, lots of pockets, nothing sharp flying around, good solid loop to hang a gun on if need be. Besides that I work out of a Veto Pro bag. It has everything I need in it. 

We always set up a custom bench equipped with T-slot tracks, vise, bench dogs etc. Being over organized saves hours over the course of the project. Clients appreciate the professionalism in their homes.


----------



## TBFGhost

Buildtech said:


> I'm not a fan of pouches or hanging bags and hammers once we are at finish stage in a house. I wear a Duluth Trading apron, lots of pockets, nothing sharp flying around, good solid loop to hang a gun on if need be. Besides that I work out of a Veto Pro bag. It has everything I need in it.
> 
> We always set up a custom bench equipped with T-slot tracks, vise, bench dogs etc. Being over organized saves hours over the course of the project. Clients appreciate the professionalism in their homes.



Can you post a photo of that bench?
:thumbsup:


----------



## ChimneyHill

I don't wear my bags when trimming or on remodels. Carhartt pants with the side pockets for knife, mini pry bar, spring assist nail set, nail puller and a chisel. Tape and hammer loop on my belt, speed square in the back pocket. Also carry a small bag for the guns, nails, glue, pull saw, etc.

I would also like to see a photo of that bench, sounds pretty slick.


----------

